# duda... como conectar 2 sub pioneer 308



## elvejete (Sep 13, 2010)

hola, tengo una pregunta tengo 2 sub pioneer 308 de 1400w doble bobina, 2 6x9 pioneer de 460w, 2 componentes power bass. una potencia boss de 1600w de 4 canbales, y una potencia poqer acoustik demon 1800w de 4 canales y lo tengo conectado de la siguiente manera.
en la boss tengo los componentes y un sub. y en la power tengo el otro sub y los 6x9. pero no suena bien los parlante estan bien pero los sub cartonean no entregan la potencia que tenddrian que entrega.
a los sub tienen las bobina puentiadas y cada sub usa dos canles de cada potencia... como ago para que los sub suenen bien


----------



## palomo (Sep 13, 2010)

Haaaa pero que rica ensalada tienes ahí.

 Para empezar reviza cual es la carga minima del amplificador boss y del power acoustik, para ver en cual de los dos te combiene conectar los sub, siempre conectalos a un mismo amplificador nunca los separes a menos que los amplificadores sean iguales, como los dos son de 4 canales puedes ocuparlos en bridge, y da ahi a cada sub, logico que tienes que tener las bobinas juntas haciendo una coneccion ya sea en serie o paralelo de acuerdo a la carga en Ohmeaje que quieras manejar, los componentes y las de 6x9 en el amplificador que te sobra aqui no combiene el modo puente, ocupalos en estereo, ten en cuenta que los altavoces que llevan la mayor carga de trabajo son los frontales ya que las traseras unicamente se ocupan como referencia, como frontales las tipo componente, como referencia las de 6x9 y ojo nunca estas deben sonar mas o a igual volumen que las frontales ya que pueden jalarte el escenario acustico hacia atras.

Si te cartonean es porque estas teniendo el corte de los sub muy abajo prueba con un corte de 150hz para abajo y ojo no le subas toda la ganancia a los amplificadores estos no son volumenes que comunmente se ocupan en los amplificadores caseros, y ve cual de los amplificadores te da la oprtunidad de hacer los recortes a los sub, si ocupar un cross-over externo no ocupes los del ampli porque esto provoca que tengas muchos problemas, y espero que el bafle este diseñado para tus sub, porque de lo contrario por ahí puede venir tambien el problema.

Una forma de saber a que volumen trabajarlos es de la siguiente manera:

1.- baja la ganancia al minimo del amplificador, y el reproductor lo pones en plano o sea nada de correcciones en ecualizadores ni nada por el estilo, le subes poco a poco el volumen y donde escuches que el sonido empieza a distorcionar, le bajas un poco y ese es el maximo volumen que puede entrar a tu amplificador.

2.-De ahi empiesas a subirle la ganancia al amplificador por canal y el punto donde empieze a distorcionar retrocedes un poco y ese es el maximo de potencia que le puedes pedir a tu amplificador.

No trates de pedirle mas potencia a tus amplificadores porque puedes entrar en distorcion y dañar tus bocinas.

3.- Ahora si entra en funcion los ecualizadores (si es que tienes) o en su caso empezar a calibrar los recortes.

Espero haber podido ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## elvejete (Sep 14, 2010)

muchas gracias la info me sirvio muchisimo... ahora tengo otro problema... las dos potencias tienen bridge pero si yo conecto los dos sub a una sola potencia, sea cual sea, solamente golpea uno, el otro no golpea... puede ser que la este exediendo de ohmsy corte el sonido de un canal?...
cada sub esta pueteado para trabajar en 8 ohms, pero las potencias pueden trabajar tranquilamente en 2 ohms... que es mejor poner los sub en 2 ohms o dejarlos en 8 ohms. perque segun el manual de los sub depende como los puentien pueden trabajar en 8, 4 o 2 oms


----------



## hellfull (Sep 14, 2010)

mira no te compliques la vida
en la etapa mas potente pones los subs
pones una bobina por canal
nada de paralelo ni nada
pones

ETAPA 1 =
CANAL 1/2 => subwoofer 1 => Canal 1 bobina 1 - Canal 2 bobina 2
CANAL 3/4 => subwoofer 2 => Canal 3 bobina 1 - Canal 4 bobina 2
¡¡Aclaro que tienes que poner el filtro LOWCUT o LC !!
ETAPA 2 =
CANAL 1/2 => En cada canal un 6x9
CANAL 3/4 => En cada canal un componente.


Asi sacaras creo yo la maxima potencia a los subs y a los demas.

PD: independientemente dela carga minima,no te va a dar problemas este tipo de conexion ya que aunque las bobinas de los subwoofer sean de 2 ohmios fijo que los aguanta en modo estereo.


----------



## palomo (Sep 14, 2010)

hellfull dijo:


> ETAPA 1 =
> CANAL 1/2 => subwoofer 1 => Canal 1 bobina 1 - Canal 2 bobina 2
> CANAL 3/4 => subwoofer 2 => Canal 3 bobina 1 - Canal 4 bobina 2
> ¡¡Aclaro que tienes que poner el filtro LOWCUT o LC !!
> ...


 
NOOOOOO 

si pones una bobina en cada canal tendras que hacer pasos demaciados engorrosos, y deves calibrar cada canal donde colocaste los sub para que a cada una le llegue la misma cantidad de potencia, para esto tendras que ocupar un multimetro y medir en salida con una onda pura el voltaje que te entrega, de lo contrario la que tenga mayor potencia va a arrastrar a la otra pudiendo dañar el canal arrastrado, lo mas combeniente es que si tu amplificador puede trabajar a 2Ohms coloca las bobinas de tus sub en paralelo, para que estas trabajen en 2Ohms y solamente tendras que poner en puente el amplificador. 

y si puedes colca unas fotos de como lo tienes conectado, asi tendiamos una perspectiva mas correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## elvejete (Sep 14, 2010)

si eso es lo que estaba pensando... mañana lo pruebo y t*E* digo como me fue... ahora porque no puedo poner los dos sub en la misma potencia si lo hago golpea uno solo y el otro no y con las dos potencias me pasa lo mismo...

puede ser que sea porque los sub no estan en 2 ohms?


----------



## elvejete (Sep 17, 2010)

hola, bueno les comento que puse los dos wofer en 2 ohm y lo probe... golpeaba bastante mas fuerte, pero cuando le subi el volumen para ver cuanta potencia podia entregar me volo el fusible que lleva en la salida de la bateria... ahora mi pregunta es. ¿por que? se supone que estaba todo bien que pudo haber pasado?


----------



## el14neo (Sep 20, 2010)

es facil te volo el fusible de la bateria porque tu cable de alimentacion (+) se calento demasiado al exigir tu potencia, esto podes solucionar poniendo un cable mas grueso, verifca que el cable a masa este bien. si podes trata de poner a todo tu equipo un capacitor de 4 faradios esto le va a ayudar a la bateria a recuperarce mejor de los bajos del equipo. tene en cuenta que al puentear la potencia estas exigiendo mas consumo, ami tambien me paso lo mismo, trata de conseguir clable de alimentacion "multifilamento" esos cables se oxigenan mejor cuando estas exigiendo las potencias. cualquier otra duda consulta


----------



## palomo (Sep 20, 2010)

el14neo dijo:


> es facil te volo el fusible de la bateria porque tu cable de alimentacion (+) se calento demasiado al exigir tu potencia,


 
 No lo creo, el fusible se volo porque te exediste de amperaje mas no por calentamiento, si el fusible estubiera bien calibrado al total del amperaje de tus componentes no se fundia asi el cable fuera de un calibre demaciado delgado, si fuera delgado este se calentaria poniendo en peligro tu instalacion y todo el vehiculo




el14neo dijo:


> verifca que el cable a masa este bien.


 
Aqui estoy de acuerdo verifica que todas tus masa esten conectadas en un solo punto del chasis, no conectes puntos de masa por toda tu cajuela (imagino que es ahí donde tienes montados tus amplificadores)



el14neo dijo:


> si podes trata de poner a todo tu equipo un capacitor de 4 faradios esto le va a ayudar a la bateria a recuperarce mejor de los bajos del equipo. trata de conseguir clable de alimentacion "multifilamento" esos cables se oxigenan mejor cuando estas exigiendo las potencias. cualquier otra duda consulta


 
 Lo de la bateria no creo que se recupere con un capacitor, este ayuda a que en los pasajes de la musica donde encuentres bajas frecuencias que exijan una demanda de potencia el capacitor la entregue, acuerdate que la resistencia interna de una bateria es mayor que la de un capacitor, por esta razon cuando se exije una demanda de potencia esta la proporciona el capacitor, pero de donde crees que tomara la potencia que entrega, lojico que de la bateria asi que la unica forma que veo que una bateria se recupere es apagando el equipo y teniendo en marcha el vehiculo.

Ahora me salta una duda a que te refieres con OXIGENAN, Espero que no seas de esos maniaticos que todavia creen que los cables libres de oxigeno son la pancea del audio 

Lo de multifilamento aqui si es correcto en mi caso para alimentacion coloque un cable calibre 00, de esos que se ocupan para conectar las baterias y la verdad jamas he tenido problemas de calentamiento en el cable.

Saludos


----------



## el14neo (Sep 20, 2010)

bueno analizando lo que dijo el amigo palomo, tuve que volver a los libros...
dividamos el problema por partes y solucionemos esto.
1º- si corto un fusible es porque el consumo de las potencias no coinside con el cable de alimentacion (el cable que sugirio palomo es el mejor) ese es un problema grave ya qur e al no tener buena alimentacion tus etapas de potencia no ban a desarrollar jamas todo que que tienen que desarrollar. (este tema tenes que solucionarlo)
2º- la coneccion de los parlantes. mi recomendacion personal es que dejes una sola potencia para mover los dos sub si tu potencia tiene 4 ch usa ch1 y ch2 en modo puente para mover un sub, y ch3 y ch4 para mover el otro sub. a la hora de ecualizar es mas facil de esta manera por lo menos ami me resulta mas facil.voy a anexar una foto de como mas o menos seria el puente. de esta forma tiene que mover los dos sub si o si; si no mueve alguno de los sub revisa bien la coneccion y la polaridad.
3º- algo muy importante por lo menos para mi es la coneccion de las masas en este punto estoy en desacuerdo con palomo porque yo por ejemplo tengo 3 potencias y tengo 3 masas diferentes en varias partes del auto esto para mi me da la ventaja de no andar desplegando cable de valde. trata de que la masa sea proporcional al de energia para que tenga una buena circulacion de corriente.
4º- el dichoso capasitor. vuelvo a explicar en donde mejora el rendimiento. a la hora de escuchar esos graves que te llegan hasta los huesos como ami me gusta, la potencia demanda una gran cantidad de corriente y tambien de amperaje este dispositivo te da esa "fuerza" extra que la bateria no puedo generar constante mente en eso ayuda a tu sistema, ademas a la hora de estar tu equipo a tope con el auto apagado te rinde un poco mas la bateria, la relacion que todo el mundo usa es 1 faradio por cada 1000 waths reales de potencia RMS. esta a eleccion de cada uno usarlo o no pero si vemos la mayoria de los equipos profesionales possen uno o mas capacitores en sus instalaciones de audio. porque no hacer lo que los profesionales en competencias de SPL usan ¿no?
pd: para palomo con oxigenar los cables me refiero a que no trabajen en temperatura porque se desperdicia corriente, dado que el calor es el resultado de la transformacion de la energia, una parte es el audio y otra es el calor. ahora mi pregunta es si existen esos tipos de cables es porque 100 ingenieros se juntaron y dijieron fabriquemos esa clase de cables que rinden mas que otras clases de cables, yo no soy ingeniero ni analista, lo unico que se es que dan resultado... no hay nada mas irrefutable que eso ¿no?


----------



## palomo (Sep 22, 2010)

el14neo dijo:


> 1º- si corto un fusible es porque el consumo de las potencias no coinside con el cable de alimentacion (el cable que sugirio palomo es el mejor) ese es un problema grave ya qur e al no tener buena alimentacion tus etapas de potencia no ban a desarrollar jamas todo que que tienen que desarrollar. (este tema tenes que solucionarlo)


 
No entiendo a que alimentacion te refieres al voltaje o amperaje, imagino que es amperaje porque en un vehiculo con el coche apagado siempre tendras 12V (si es que la bateria esta bien) o 13.5 con el motor andando, si el amperaje no es suficiente aqui es donde el amplificador no puede desarrollar su potencia total.



el14neo dijo:


> 2º- la coneccion de los parlantes. mi recomendacion personal es que dejes una sola potencia para mover los dos sub si tu potencia tiene 4 ch usa ch1 y ch2 en modo puente para mover un sub, y ch3 y ch4 para mover el otro sub. a la hora de ecualizar es mas facil de esta manera por lo menos ami me resulta mas facil.voy a anexar una foto de como mas o menos seria el puente. de esta forma tiene que mover los dos sub si o si; si no mueve alguno de los sub revisa bien la coneccion y la polaridad.


 
 esa es la manera mas facil, ya lo dije atras.




el14neo dijo:


> 3º- algo muy importante por lo menos para mi es la coneccion de las masas en este punto estoy en desacuerdo con palomo porque yo por ejemplo tengo 3 potencias y tengo 3 masas diferentes en varias partes del auto esto para mi me da la ventaja de no andar desplegando cable de valde. trata de que la masa sea proporcional al de energia para que tenga una buena circulacion de corriente.


 
 Aqui si que no es recomendable esto, si tienes 2 o mas fuentes en la cajuela estas deben tener un solo punto para la conexion de masa de lo contrario se te puede formar un bucle de masa y captar ruido probeniente del motor, que te aya funcionado a ti tambien puede ser  aunque dudo que no tengas por ahí alguna pequeña oscilacion o ruido del motor cuando lo prendes y no lo oigas por el volumen de la musica. 




el14neo dijo:


> 4º- el dichoso capasitor. vuelvo a explicar en donde mejora el rendimiento. a la hora de escuchar esos graves que te llegan hasta los huesos como ami me gusta, la potencia demanda una gran cantidad de corriente y tambien de amperaje este dispositivo te da esa "fuerza" extra que la bateria no puedo generar constante mente en eso ayuda a tu sistema, ademas a la hora de estar tu equipo a tope con el auto apagado te rinde un poco mas la bateria,


 
Lo dije solo que con otras palabras: *este ayuda a que en los pasajes de la musica donde encuentres bajas frecuencias que exijan una demanda de potencia el capacitor la entregue, acuerdate que la resistencia interna de una bateria es mayor que la de un capacitor, por esta razon cuando se exije una demanda de potencia esta la proporciona el capacitor, pero de donde crees que tomara la potencia que entrega, lojico que de la bateria* No creo que unos capacitores hagan que dure mas la bateria ( a lo mejor en cuestiones de vida util si le ayuda) estos no generan ni corriente ni voltaje la toman de la bateria con su relativo consumo a esta.




el14neo dijo:


> la relacion que todo el mundo usa es 1 faradio por cada 1000 waths reales de potencia RMS. esta a eleccion de cada uno usarlo o no pero si vemos la mayoria de los equipos profesionales possen uno o mas capacitores en sus instalaciones de audio. porque no hacer lo que los profesionales en competencias de SPL usan ¿no?


 
Lo has dicho 1000w reales, solo que ten en cuenta que no es factible poner un o mas capacitor para los tres o 2 amplificadores, estos siempre se conecta al amplificador(es) que actua en frecuencias bajas, ahora no te bases en lo que ves en lo "profecionales" me he encontrado con varios talleres que cometen cada error por demas inombrables y compiten en expociciones.



el14neo dijo:


> pd: para palomo con oxigenar los cables me refiero a que no trabajen en temperatura porque se desperdicia corriente, dado que el calor es el resultado de la transformacion de la energia,


 
 no trabajen en temperatura porque se desperdicia corriente, si se calientas es por el exceso de corriente que esta pasando por el, aqui es donde se debe elejir el calibre adecuado para el paso de corriente.



el14neo dijo:


> ahora mi pregunta es si existen esos tipos de cables es porque 100 ingenieros se juntaron y dijieron fabriquemos esa clase de cables que rinden mas que otras clases de cables, yo no soy ingeniero ni analista, lo unico que se es que dan resultado... no hay nada mas irrefutable que eso ¿no?


 Perdón lo vuelvo a decir, el tema de los cables libre de oxigeno y aquellos de varios ceros en su precio es un mito ya tratado en este foro y en otros, llegando a un mismo resultado, no aportan diferencia alguna a menos que tengas tus bocinas a mas de 300 mts de distancia de tu amplificador cosa que dudo, la extensión del ampli a la bocina no llega a mas de 1 mts *Te lo digo por experiencia 10 años de andar en el ambito de audio-car no son en vano.*


Saludos


----------



## el14neo (Sep 22, 2010)

ok entonces dejemoslo asi... la pregunta es soluciono el problema? elvejete o sino es mucha explicacion y poca practica.


----------



## palomo (Sep 22, 2010)

Jajajaja si verdad mas bien se trata de aprender un poco de todo, y esperemos que elvejete le aya servido todo la sarta de explicaciones que dimos.

Saludos.

Hoooo sera que me diste por mi lado........ no importa estuvo buena la platica.


----------



## el14neo (Sep 23, 2010)

si tenes razon esta combersacion me hizo volver a los libros y a mucha teoria (aunque aclaro que porai no me exprese bien) pero me dio mucho gusto tratar y devatir este tema con vos loco (palomo) un abrazo y espero algun dia me ayudes a armar un buen equipo de sonido jejeje saludos loco


----------



## palomo (Sep 23, 2010)

Valla si no te expresaste bien porque ya te hiba a acribillar por esto:



el14neo dijo:


> la potencia demanda una gran cantidad de corriente y tambien de amperaje este dispositivo te da esa "fuerza"


 
solo que me extenderia demaciado, y ya sabes cuando quieras estamos en el foro donde cualquier duda podras expresarla y con gusto habra varios con deseos de ayudarte.


Saludos.


----------



## elvejete (Sep 23, 2010)

bueno les comento que despues de quemar el fusible lo mire y me di cuenta de que el fusible era demaciado chico (30 amp) asi que fui y compre uno de 70 amp. y se me solucionaron todos los problemas la chata explota... lo unico que no hice todavia es poner los dos sub en la misma potencia porque tengo que destapizar toda la camioneta (lo voy a hacer cuando tenga un poco de tiempo)...
ahora en lo que me estoy preocupando es en que cuando le subo mucho el volumen la camioneta vibra por todos lados asi que estoy meta buscar las vivraciones nuevas para sacarlas...

saludos y gracias


----------



## palomo (Sep 23, 2010)

Eso era de esperarse al hacer mejoras a tu equipo, antes de instalas un equipo se debe tratar la cabina con material antisonorisantes, comunmente se emplea uno de la marca 3-M (espero no violar ninguna regla, no estoy haciendo promocion a esta marca aclaro) de un lado biene con un adesivo y se refuerza con una pistola de calor, esto implica $$, si no quieres gastar demaciado se aplica una churrada que he visto que hacen algunos intaladores, no es muy buena pero sirve un poco, es aplicar capas de fomi, 2 capas es suficiente no esperes buenos resultados la verdad no lo recomiendo pero para salir del paso sirve, lo mejor es el material que te dije pero para esto tendras que desmantelar la cabina para intalarlo, como dije implica mucho $.

Saludos.


----------

